# Failed Hard Drive



## BryGuy (May 21, 2003)

After moving from Colorado to Washington state, I was bummed to hear the most dreaded sound (click, click, click) the first time I powered up my S2 Sony TiVo. The old B Drive is toast...Windows does not see it at all, and the BIOS sees the drive but reports the dirve as S.M.A.R.T. capable but failed.

I ordered a replacement drive, but I'm not sure how to proceed with replacing the failed B Drive. I've downloaded the latest WinMFS (9.2), but my last upgrade experience was with MFS Tools 2.0. So, I need a little help understanding the right way to proceed.

A Drive: 120GB WD
B Drive (Old): 250GB WD
B Drive (New): 500GB WD

I assume that I need to do the folowing (all from WinMFS):
1. Select the good A Drive (Select Drive)
2. Select Mfssplit to divorce the old B Drive (and lose all of the recording even partial contained on the old B Drive; Old B Drive not connected)
3. Select the new B Drive (Select Drive)
4. Select Mfsadd to marry the A Drive and the new B Drive (new B Drive connected)

Am I close?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Use WINmfs the beta version to do the split. Located at www.MFSlive.org. If you want a long lasting solution do not use the older drive, It will probably fail first. use Instantcake from www.DVRupgrade.com, It will give you a whole new image and the three to five years of life from a new drive rather than waiting for the old drive to fail. Both are good people and can give you a working solution. Good Luck


----------



## BryGuy (May 21, 2003)

I follow you, but if I want to proceed with the older A Drive, are the step I listed correct? Will they get me a functional TiVo with my Older A Drive married to my new B Drive?

Thanks,


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes but MFSsplit under winMFS no longer on MFSlive1.3b cd due to problems with old tools. Spike2k5 has corrected problems and put new version in Beta. You can download the Beta from www.MFSlive.org


----------



## BryGuy (May 21, 2003)

So, I am safe using WinMFS 9.2 then, or do I need to use the CD version?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Just Download, remember to use XP professional 3.0 or greater


----------



## BryGuy (May 21, 2003)

thanks for all of your advice!


----------

